# Rec. Date bites



## kadesma (Oct 11, 2005)

I made some of these just to see, liked them so much will be making more for our sunday dinner appy...
See what you think:
I took some large pitted dates, opened them up and put in a small piece of toasted walnut and a small piece of parmesan cheese..closed them up and secured them with a thin narrow slice of prosciutto...Pretty good


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 12, 2005)

Another winner, kadesma!  Thanks!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

Lovely sounding! I think my next big Italian dinner will have these as the appi (or one of them, lol - you know Italians ). Thanks for sharring your creativity with use kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2005)

Pa and Ic, glad you like   Ic yep I know Italians  

I love dates and find any excuse to eat them...I love them this way.

kadesma


----------

